# 9/10/11 DPO Right Ovary Pain-- help?



## nikin415

Hello, ladies.

I haven't posted or commented in quite some time... I've become a bit discouraged from trying (unsuccessfully) for so long. :cry:

Symptom spotting and becoming a POAS addict was wearing me down, only to be let down. :wacko:

However, this month, I had a bit of renewed spirit. I ovulated, for sure... EWCM, positive OPK, temp rise... all the signs. :thumbup:

I've been feeling really uplifted this month. I've been much more amorous with my DH and have been feeling chipper, ever since ovulation.

But then 9 DPO rolled around. I had pain in my right ovary-- like pretty bad ovulation pain-- mittleschmerz.

And again on 10 DPO, and again today. It is making me worry that I didn't ovulate after all, and am now possibly ovulating (way too late on CD 29). 

I shoud be getting AF any day now, but no signs of her are popping up. This pain in my ovary IS NOT menstrual cramps.... not even close.

TWO questions:

1) What is this pain I'm experiencing? Should I make a doc appointment? It is not crippling pain, just very uncomfortable and worrisome.

2) Has anyone experienced ovary pain during the TWW, only to receive a BFP?

Please. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!

~Nikin415


----------



## nikin415

Giving myself a bump here...


----------



## nikin415

Bumping again I'm desperate. Sorry.


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi I just wanted to say I had this too this month at about 7/8dpo I have no idea what it was... Sorry I can't be much help I just thought u mite like to know ur not alone with that lol. I was very confident that I had ovulated so when I got those pinchy O feelings I felt the same as u "am I now ovulating late?? Oh nooo" OH has broken ribs so we haven't been able to BD as much this month :( hope somebody comments with some useful info... Baby dust to u xxx


----------



## nikin415

Thank you, lovebubble, and same baby dust to you!

I hope your DH gets better quickly!!!

I've read in a few places that ov pain could be a good sign.... But then in other places, not so much. 

I don't want to be a POAS addict again, so I am trying to hold out until I am sure AF is late. 

How are your ovaries today? lol


----------



## nikin415

One of my friends just mentioned to me that when she was pregnant, she had pain in what she thought was her ovary (before taking a HPT). It turned out to be her uterus stretching, and then she got a BFP! Good news, but I won't be getting my hopes up too high..............


----------



## nikin415

Does anyone else have experience with these twinges of pain in ovaries/uterus.... not like menstrual cramps?


----------



## LoveBubble

Aww thank u I hope my OH heals soon, I feel guilty when we BD and he's in pain but insists he wants to lol! 

I completely agree I won't be testing until well after af is due... And that's ifshe doesn't arrive!!! :witch: is due Wednesday!! 

My ovaries feel normal ATM... I have the odd mild cramps n then I start to think oh no here comes my monthy period pain n then its gone again?! My today when I was driving home from work I had a similar strange ovary sensations again, only on my right side? I can't be imagining it as I'm concentrating driving and then think ouch that's abit uncomfortable!! 

Ahhhh ur friends story to give us hope.... But then I get that nervous feeling like no!! Don't let urself feel hopeful ull fall too hard when af arrives!! Like I do every month.... I'm feeling so down and out today! :( but I'm secretly hoping this strange ovary feeling may bring us something amazing!! Big big BFP!!! When is ur af due? Xxx


----------



## nikin415

I am supposed to see af tomorrow. But my witch is always unpredictable (4-5 days early/late). So who knows?!? 

I'm feeling I may crack under the pressure and test tomorrow, even though I know I should wait. Here's to hoping I can wait until Friday! 

I'm still feeling the twinges, whether I'm moving around or sitting still. It's strange, now it kinda feels like pressure. I have no clue what's happening. If this is not a BFP, then what the heck is going on in there?!?!?

Within the next month I am planning on starting up with a reproductive endocrinologist, so I will be asking him about this pain/pressure, for sure. We're just waiting on a semen analysis so the global infertility referral can go through (I have PCOS). 

Waiting, waiting, and more waiting.... this is my life. lol.

Keep me updated with whats going on over there. It's so nice to know I am not alone in this!


----------



## nikin415

??


----------



## LoveBubble

Seems like no one else is joining our chat... Would be nice to hear if anyone knew what it was, or anything at all about it! Whether it be good or bad! Definitely glad to talk to someone about it! I woke up this morning with some af cramps :( 

Waiting seems to be taking over our lives... Waiting for af to arrive, waiting gor ovulation, waiting for bfp.... But it's all we can do I guess! Will be interesting to see what the RE says about the twinges!! Baby dust to u... Keep me updated :) ill be keeping u updated whatever way this goes.... Although I have a bad feeling I know which way its going already :witch: 

Did u test this morning or manage to hold out? I'm still holding out, would rather af arrive than a bfn lol.

Xxx


----------



## nikin415

LoveBubble said:


> Seems like no one else is joining our chat... Would be nice to hear if anyone knew what it was, or anything at all about it! Whether it be good or bad! Definitely glad to talk to someone about it! I woke up this morning with some af cramps :(
> 
> Waiting seems to be taking over our lives... Waiting for af to arrive, waiting gor ovulation, waiting for bfp.... But it's all we can do I guess! Will be interesting to see what the RE says about the twinges!! Baby dust to u... Keep me updated :) ill be keeping u updated whatever way this goes.... Although I have a bad feeling I know which way its going already :witch:
> 
> Did u test this morning or manage to hold out? I'm still holding out, would rather af arrive than a bfn lol.
> 
> Xxx

I know, I wish other people would comment! But maybe this is not common thing.....

I did not test. I did, however, buy a frer. I think I will test tomorrow. I have not had the ovary twinges today, but I am sooooo bloated and just full of pressure down there. Weirdest feeling. Also, this might be TMI, but my nips are usually really light pale peachy color, but today they are almost RED! It's really freaky. Aaaaaand, I have THE WORST heartburn today. I'm trying not to look too much into these things. I have convinced myself I was pregnant before and was not, but I am hoping and praying this is my month. These could all still be symptoms of the witch. 

How's your day been? Still twinges in your ovs?


----------



## nikin415

Hey, keep positive. You never know for sure until you're sure :witch:

lol


----------



## nikin415

Still wondering if anyone has experienced this pain in the ovary area around the time implantation could occur. Any personal experiences/stories appreciated...


----------



## xxJessicaxx

I Think im getting pain in my ovaries like ovulation pain too, well just in the right one! Think im 9dpo at the moment. Its also hurt to have sex aswell like it does when I ovulate so im really not sure!

I just wish we could do pregnancy tests the day after we conceive!!!


----------



## LoveBubble

nikin415 said:


> LoveBubble said:
> 
> 
> Seems like no one else is joining our chat... Would be nice to hear if anyone knew what it was, or anything at all about it! Whether it be good or bad! Definitely glad to talk to someone about it! I woke up this morning with some af cramps :(
> 
> Waiting seems to be taking over our lives... Waiting for af to arrive, waiting gor ovulation, waiting for bfp.... But it's all we can do I guess! Will be interesting to see what the RE says about the twinges!! Baby dust to u... Keep me updated :) ill be keeping u updated whatever way this goes.... Although I have a bad feeling I know which way its going already :witch:
> 
> Did u test this morning or manage to hold out? I'm still holding out, would rather af arrive than a bfn lol.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I know, I wish other people would comment! But maybe this is not common thing.....
> 
> I did not test. I did, however, buy a frer. I think I will test tomorrow. I have not had the ovary twinges today, but I am sooooo bloated and just full of pressure down there. Weirdest feeling. Also, this might be TMI, but my nips are usually really light pale peachy color, but today they are almost RED! It's really freaky. Aaaaaand, I have THE WORST heartburn today. I'm trying not to look too much into these things. I have convinced myself I was pregnant before and was not, but I am hoping and praying this is my month. These could all still be symptoms of the witch.
> 
> How's your day been? Still twinges in your ovs?Click to expand...

Oh wow ur symptoms sound promising!!! I've never been so excited by another woman's nipples before lol!! :rofl: are u still having twinges? Af due today for me... Keep gettin mild cramps n then they disappear again!! I'm dreading it everytime I go the the toilet I'm so nervous! I keep thinking she's arrived!! I hate this part! I had left ovary twinges again this morning! And on the way to work I was driving almost felt like I had a stitch! I had that last nite too which is random.... Baby dust xxx


----------



## AJR14

I've had this pain since 8dpo. I'm now 13dpo and due for AF tomorrow. I have had the faintest of faint hpts but am waiting after AF is missed to take anymore. I was only a little sore at first, the feeling was there and noticeable but didn't bother me in anyway. Now it's getting really sore. I had a CP last month so maybe my lining is a little thin. Either way I hope it is the baby implanting itself deep so he'll be there to stay!


----------



## xxJessicaxx

Since i commented on here my right ovary is KILLING me xxxx


----------



## MoonKitty

I have this pain on most of my cycles.


----------



## tiramisu87

I have endometriosis so ovary twinges are not new to me. But a few days ago I started having pretty sharp pain in my right ovary. Then weird abdominal pain like muscular pain almost? It's different for me. AF is due on the 8th so we'll see...


----------



## AJR14

Keep us updated!


----------



## jogger123

Hi all. I'm afraid all I have heard of is implantation bleeding but no pain. Your uterus cramps sometimes after the egg implants but I don't know if it's a sharp one sided pain?! You might just have to wait it out. If you get a BFP remember and tell everyone pain is good!

Maybe go to docs if AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## nikin415

So, I went to my endocrinologist today (regular endo, not an RE). I've had this appt. scheduled for 3 months, so I was just lucky in that it happened to be when ALL of this is going on. 

He told me that pressure (different from cramps) could be a sign of pregnancy, which is what I have been experiencing since the twinges have stopped on 11 dpo... today is 13 dpo, so I need to be patient and wait a few more days before testing. 

He gave me a workup for a blood test and wants me to get the blood test done on Saturday. He also wants me to get a transvaginal ultrasound done, to see if there's "something" in there or to see if I have developed cysts. An ultrasound in November said my ovaries were of normal size with normal amounts of follicles, so we will see. 

I am not out, but I am not as hopeful this is my month. Turns out, *as usual*, all of these feelings/pangs/twinges/pains/pressure could be either pregnancy, PMS, or something else. LOL REEEEEEAAAAALLLLY helpful, doc. 

While I'm really impatient and wanting to POAS like right now, I will try to wait a bit. At least I know that, SOON, I will know something. 

None of this, though, is making me more comfortable. Today has been really strange. I awoke feeling normal, but after lunch I was so bloated I felt like I should run home and put some yogas on... I am still having random twinges, but they are no longer painful and they are not just on the right side, either They are more right in the middle! My lower back is LOCKED up, painful! And my head is throbbing. If this is PMS, I have never ever ever experienced PMS this awful. 

Here's to hoping all of these annoyingly worrisome symptoms will result in the miracle I have been praying for.

How are you girls today? What's new with you, lovebubble?


----------



## nikin415

Jessica, I know what you mean. I wish we could know right after BDing! lol


----------



## nikin415

Lovebubble, you had me cracking up with the "excited over another woman's nipples" comment. Laughing so hard!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

I've been having twinges and cramps for a few days now. Was on one side for the past few days. It may be ovaries, maybe intestinal, maybe a muscle who knows? I'm 8dpo today. I'm afraid to hope. I've had cycles where cramping started early and still af showed up. I've also had cycles where I didn't cramp at all until nearly af. Just like nikin said it could be anything.


----------



## nikin415

Lynn, we just have to hope. If it could be anything, there's no point in worrying, right? Our miracles will happen one of these days!

(I'm trying to convince myself, too, to be positive).


----------



## nikin415

How do you figure out the proper day to test. Assuming I possibly implanted on or around 9/10/11 dpo, when would I have enough HCG to test?!?


----------



## AJR14

It says 3 for blood and 5 for urine but who knows. I would wait till 14 as to not get false negatives but I've already taken more tests then I would like to think about lol


----------



## AJR14

But if you do try, upload a pic!


----------



## nikin415

Ok, thanks. Gonna wait for sure then. Friday is hpt day and I will still go for the blood test on Saturday. I will upload pics. 

What's going on with you girls? Any updates?


----------



## nikin415

Wait.... Technically I should wait until Saturday to poas. If 5 days is the correct estimate... Hmmm. I doubt I'll make it that long, though.


----------



## AJR14

People get positives on 8dpo but implantation can't happen till 6dpo so it doesn't make any sense. You could get a positive now. 

My period is due tomorrow so I think I'll go by a couple cheapies and one good pack after I get off work. I'm 13 dpo


----------



## nikin415

AJR14 said:


> People get positives on 8dpo but implantation can't happen till 6dpo so it doesn't make any sense. You could get a positive now.
> 
> My period is due tomorrow so I think I'll go by a couple cheapies and one good pack after I get off work. I'm 13 dpo

Well, best of luck testing! Baby dust! I'm rooting for you! 

The only reason I don't want to test is because I cannot face the feelings of being let down just yet. If I wait longer, at least I will know I didn't test too early. I have a habit of doing that...


----------



## nikin415

So, right this very moment I have begun af-like cramps. I hope this doesn't mean what I think it means. Nooooooooooooooooo! :brat:


----------



## LoveBubble

Nikin - I'm so disappointed the RE couldn't say "u r pregnant I can tell by looking at u!!" Lol! Don't feel out yet Hun, I've hard cramps on and off for a few days, had them again this morning.... Af not arrived yet I'm sooo nervous I feel sick everytime I go to the toilet! I'm praying she doesn't show for us!! How u feeling today? Sorry for long wait between replying I'm in the UK I'm guessing u are US or somewhere as u reply early hours of the morning sometimes lol. Baby dust xxx


----------



## nikin415

lovebubble, I am in the US! Right now it's 7:18 am and am about to go to work. I was going to test this morning.... that was the plan, but I jumped out of bed so fast I was still half asleep and just ran to the bathroom cause I had to go so bad.... aaaaaannnndddd just "wasted" my FMU! So mad at myself right now. Looks like the plan to wait until Friday is in effect. lol. 

I'm hoping we're still in for the month! No AF, No AF! lol. Maybe if we chant, it will help. 

My endocrinologist wasn't very helpful yesterday, because I'm still in the dark, but he did order me a blood test, so that's cool. I'll be doing that this weekend. I'm starting to thin I am out with these cramps and horrible back pain, but I will still go for the test. 

I know exactly what you mean about being afraid to go to the toilet... lol.

How are your ovaries? Cramps? 

Baby dust!


----------



## LoveBubble

nikin415 said:


> lovebubble, I am in the US! Right now it's 7:18 am and am about to go to work. I was going to test this morning.... that was the plan, but I jumped out of bed so fast I was still half asleep and just ran to the bathroom cause I had to go so bad.... aaaaaannnndddd just "wasted" my FMU! So mad at myself right now. Looks like the plan to wait until Friday is in effect. lol.
> 
> I'm hoping we're still in for the month! No AF, No AF! lol. Maybe if we chant, it will help.
> 
> My endocrinologist wasn't very helpful yesterday, because I'm still in the dark, but he did order me a blood test, so that's cool. I'll be doing that this weekend. I'm starting to thin I am out with these cramps and horrible back pain, but I will still go for the test.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about being afraid to go to the toilet... lol.
> 
> How are your ovaries? Cramps?
> 
> Baby dust!

Thought u were in the US! It's 6pm over here :) 

I think we should deffo chant no af no af lol!!

I had abit of ovary pain for a few seconds today but mainly I'm still having mild cramps this evening, nervous but no af still so keeping my fingers crossed!! How u feeling? I think it was a sign that u peed to quick this morning... maybe u would have got a bfn and this way u will get a bfp tmw morning instead :) Xxx


----------



## nikin415

Well, I don't have much in the way of news. The test I took this morning seems inconclusive to me. There is such a faint line, I doubt it is positive, as I have had MANY in the past that have looked like this (could be a line, could be my eyes forcing a line into fruition... lol). 

I am having some twinges again.... and MAJOR bloat. I have never ever felt bloat like this and am feeling so horrible because of it. I am going to drink some ginger tea and pray that helps. Tomorrow morning (on an empty tummy) I will drink some warm lemon water in hopes it will act as a diuretic. We'll see. 

No AF.... If she is coming, I have no clue what she is waiting for. I'd rather her show up now if I'm not pregnant, so I can begin the positivity and hope that comes along with a new cycle.

How's it going over there, ladies? Lovebubble?


----------



## simply_anna

LoveBubble said:


> Hi I just wanted to say I had this too this month at about 7/8dpo I have no idea what it was... Sorry I can't be much help I just thought u mite like to know ur not alone with that lol. I was very confident that I had ovulated so when I got those pinchy O feelings I felt the same as u "am I now ovulating late?? Oh nooo" OH has broken ribs so we haven't been able to BD as much this month :( hope somebody comments with some useful info... Baby dust to u xxx

Same happened to me and I still have pain in right ovary with stretchiness in lower abdomen. I have been urinating a lot and have no idea whats it about. Did a test 7dpo and it was negative. Now waiting til AF time comes which is on 13th. Hoping for the best for all of us.


----------



## jogger123

I'm testing 13th too!


----------



## nikin415

simply_anna said:


> LoveBubble said:
> 
> 
> Hi I just wanted to say I had this too this month at about 7/8dpo I have no idea what it was... Sorry I can't be much help I just thought u mite like to know ur not alone with that lol. I was very confident that I had ovulated so when I got those pinchy O feelings I felt the same as u "am I now ovulating late?? Oh nooo" OH has broken ribs so we haven't been able to BD as much this month :( hope somebody comments with some useful info... Baby dust to u xxx
> 
> Same happened to me and I still have pain in right ovary with stretchiness in lower abdomen. I have been urinating a lot and have no idea whats it about. Did a test 7dpo and it was negative. Now waiting til AF time comes which is on 13th. Hoping for the best for all of us.Click to expand...

It is good to know that I'm not the only one experiencing weird pains this month! I'm hoping for the best for all of us, too!

I'm 15dpo today, so I should be able to get a positive test, no?!?!


----------



## nikin415

jogger123 said:


> I'm testing 13th too!

Good luck and baby dust, jogger!


----------



## jogger123

I'd say 15 DPO is a good amount of time. Test!


----------



## nikin415

jogger123 said:


> I'd say 15 DPO is a good amount of time. Test!


I'm pretty sure yesterday's test was a BFN, with the chance of a faint faint line....

If I were pregnant, wouldn't 14/15 dpo yield a positive test by now?

I'm probably out. Boo.


----------



## jogger123

You aren't out til AFF. The body is a tricky beast. And POAS is never 100%. Just wait 2 days between testing. X


----------



## simply_anna

LoveBubble said:


> Aww thank u I hope my OH heals soon, I feel guilty when we BD and he's in pain but insists he wants to lol!
> 
> I completely agree I won't be testing until well after af is due... And that's ifshe doesn't arrive!!! :witch: is due Wednesday!!
> 
> My ovaries feel normal ATM... I have the odd mild cramps n then I start to think oh no here comes my monthy period pain n then its gone again?! My today when I was driving home from work I had a similar strange ovary sensations again, only on my right side? I can't be imagining it as I'm concentrating driving and then think ouch that's abit uncomfortable!!
> 
> Ahhhh ur friends story to give us hope.... But then I get that nervous feeling like no!! Don't let urself feel hopeful ull fall too hard when af arrives!! Like I do every month.... I'm feeling so down and out today! :( but I'm secretly hoping this strange ovary feeling may bring us something amazing!! Big big BFP!!! When is ur af due? Xxx

Thanks for the strength your post gives. My AF is due on Thursday and I tested way too early, 5dpo and was negative. Now I have similar mild cramping and pain in ovaries mostly right... seems like a stretchy feeling in lower abdomen and frequent peeing. I am so frustrated and want to test ASAP but after that negative test, I am scared and nervous. I am new here so any advice/suggestions are welcome. 

Anna


----------



## nikin415

simply_anna, seems like you're in the same boat with the rest of us.

We don't really know what the ov pain could be, since we are all pretty sure of the day we ovulated. I even saw a doctor and he had nothing to tell me..... So, who knows. 

We're all just hanging around waiting for that BFP or the witch. Only time will tell, right? lol

Wishing you the best and lots of baby dust! What dpo are you? When are you testing? Keep us updated! :)


----------



## simply_anna

Thanks so much! AF is due on 13th, so I am gonna wait till then hoping for a BFP. Baby dust to you and all others too!


----------



## nikin415

You there, lovebubbles?


----------



## LoveBubble

Nikin - so sorry Hun completely forgot to reply was at a hen do last nite (party for the bride to be) anyway still no af for me she is offically very late so I'm very excited by that, I'm feeling more pregnant everyday, I get scared to get my hopes up but my af is never ever late, and I'm having nausea, I'm exhausted, I can't face some foods, I'm getting hot really easily and I'm usually a very cold person! I had mild cramps on and off but nothing ATM... How r u doing? Have u tested again? I'm gonna test this week! Don't wanna know too soon if I am coz I won't be able to hold it and I don't wanna tell OH I wanted to write it in his valentines day card :) baby dust xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

I also have sore bbs, that are huge and swollen, not to mention swollen dark nipple and veins everywhere :happydance: lol!


----------



## simply_anna

LoveBubble said:


> I also have sore bbs, that are huge and swollen, not to mention swollen dark nipple and veins everywhere :happydance: lol!

So did u test? ? I tested negative yesterday as I couldn't wait but I still have twinges on the lower right and frequent peeing. I will have to wait till 13th when my AF z due.. Hoping for the best for all...


----------



## LoveBubble

I've just posted this in another thread I'm gonna copy n paste it lol


Ok ladies I've read online that u can use opk for pg test, however it will only show a positive way after a hpt would..

I've just been to pee and while in remembered my pack of hpt are under my side of the bed!! But I still have opks in there... So for the fun of it peed in a cup and dipped in my opk.... With in seconds the test line came up before the control line!! It's sooo dark!!! I'm taking this as a positive if I'm honest! I will test with a proper hpt in the morning but I'm so excited... I feel pregnant and that as good as confirmed it for now... Has anyone else heard of using opk after missing af? Xxx


----------



## simply_anna

Congratulations! ! I hope this is it for you!! :)


----------



## LoveBubble

simply_anna said:


> Congratulations! ! I hope this is it for you!! :)

Thank u! I hope u get ur bfp on the 13th :) keep us updated! FX and baby dust Xxx


----------



## nikin415

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lovebubble!!!! Yes, I HAVE heard of using an opk! I'm so excited for you, and I hope this is your month! Keep me posted as soon as you use an hpt!!!! Waaaahhhhhooooo! Hopefully that ov pain is what did the trick! :) :D :)

I tested today (I was gonna wait until tomorrow, but oh well). I had a faint line again, but it came up RIGHT AWAY. I wonder what that means??!?!

I'll probably be POASing every day. And I'll go get my blood test on Tues or Weds just in case my hcg is still a little low. 

I know what you mean about "feeling" pregnant because I feel the same way. I'm skeptical about the faint lines, but maybe my hcg doubles ever 72 hours instead of 48 hours. 

I have some opks too, so maybe I will do that too! LOL.

Lovebubble, I am so beyond thrilled for you! Let's hope this is all of our sticky months!


----------



## nikin415

simply_anna said:


> LoveBubble said:
> 
> 
> I also have sore bbs, that are huge and swollen, not to mention swollen dark nipple and veins everywhere :happydance: lol!
> 
> So did u test? ? I tested negative yesterday as I couldn't wait but I still have twinges on the lower right and frequent peeing. I will have to wait till 13th when my AF z due.. Hoping for the best for all...Click to expand...

I think those twinges are a great sign, Anna! Everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## nikin415

Excited for your nipples, hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LoveBubble

Well well well ladies... It's almost 5am over here in the UK... I got up at 4am to pee and finally tested....

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Over the moon it's confirmed I feel sooo pregnant! Thank God above, and please let this bean be sticky!!

FX for u all and lotssss of baby dust :) :) :) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 43


----------



## LoveBubble

The pic is after 5 minutes didn't wait the full 10... It instantly showed up!


----------



## nikin415

LoveBubble said:


> Well well well ladies... It's almost 5am over here in the UK... I got up at 4am to pee and finally tested....
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Over the moon it's confirmed I feel sooo pregnant! Thank God above, and please let this bean be sticky!!
> 
> FX for u all and lotssss of baby dust :) :) :) xxxxx



THIS IS AMAZING! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikin415

Gosh, I am sure hoping that the ovary twinges were THE sign! 

I am still so happy! I can't stop smiling for you! 

Yay!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies, congrats on the bfp's!! So wonderful to see!

I'm still waiting out af. Still have a day or two to go. Dreading everytime I go the bathroom. It's the worst!


----------



## nikin415

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies, congrats on the bfp's!! So wonderful to see!
> 
> I'm still waiting out af. Still have a day or two to go. Dreading everytime I go the bathroom. It's the worst!

Good luck Lynn, I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## simply_anna

LoveBubble said:


> Well well well ladies... It's almost 5am over here in the UK... I got up at 4am to pee and finally tested....
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Over the moon it's confirmed I feel sooo pregnant! Thank God above, and please let this bean be sticky!!
> 
> FX for u all and lotssss of baby dust :) :) :) xxxxx

Yayy!! Wish you happy and healthy 9 months! !


----------



## greenchelonia

Ok I might as well join. We can have a little experiment. :) I'm due for AF on the 16th and I have been having those twinges as well. Not very often. I have also been having a stretching mild ache feeling in my abdomen, headaches, fatigue, nausea, veins all over, extreme hunger, and I'm still broody and wet(tmi) I'm usually dry and uninterested by now. 

Oh the things I have been eating... Entire bowl of salsa and the whole bag of chips, three meals, three or four snacks a day, and I wake up in the middle of the night still hungry... 

So I am either turning into a hippo, pregnant, or I'm letting this site get to me. Lol. Good luck to all and baby dust!


----------



## nikin415

greenchelonia said:


> Ok I might as well join. We can have a little experiment. :) I'm due for AF on the 16th and I have been having those twinges as well. Not very often. I have also been having a stretching mild ache feeling in my abdomen, headaches, fatigue, nausea, veins all over, extreme hunger, and I'm still broody and wet(tmi) I'm usually dry and uninterested by now.
> 
> Oh the things I have been eating... Entire bowl of salsa and the whole bag of chips, three meals, three or four snacks a day, and I wake up in the middle of the night still hungry...
> 
> So I am either turning into a hippo, pregnant, or I'm letting this site get to me. Lol. Good luck to all and baby dust!

Well, we can rule out the hippo theory, so that's good. lol :happydance:

Fingers and toes crossed for you! Twinges were a good sign for lovebubble, as she now has a BFP! 

I know exactly how you feel. I am experiencing the EXACT same things as you!!! It is an emotional roller-coaster. I'm positive that these symptoms I am experiencing differ from PMS. 

EXCEPT I am 19 dpo, had an extremely faint line show up on hpt, and am waiting on the results of a blood test. Doc said if I was pregnant, my hpt should be clear by now and that it is possible I conceived but something went wrong early.... so I'm not expecting great things this month.


----------



## greenchelonia

Just keep your head up. I understand not wanting to let yourself down with the dreaded bfn. I had/have cyst issues that have made me question if it is possible. Stress doesn't help though. So try to think positive and spend some time destressing. You never know it may help. If not getting pregnant at least it will help our sanity lol


----------



## nikin415

Thanks, greenchelonia. 

I have been doing a good job of _trying_ to stay positive. I'm looking at it as "at least i ovulated, there is always next month, and I'm not out until I'm out." lol

Best of luck and tons of baby dust.

Keep us posted.


----------



## nikin415

Well, hate to be a Debbie downer, here, but some ovary twinges are just ovary twinges. My cycle day 37, 20 dpo blood test was negative. A big ole BFN. 

Still no period and no sign of AF. So that's cool--- not so much.


----------



## greenchelonia

I'm sorry you are feeling down. Don't give up hope. I'm starting to get a bit down too. Bfn this morning. It is so hard to keep trying while everyone else keeps getting their bfps.. The only thing I can think to do is spend more time preparing and being fully prepared when it is my turn. 

We are not alone there are several ladies on here that have been trying for a while. Our time will come. Until then we can lean on each other to get through this.:hugs:


----------



## nikin415

Thanks greenchelonia!

It hasn't been the best month to get a BFN.

My closest coworker found out she's pregant and already has 3. My BFF found out she's preggo and wasn't even trying. I had a baby shower yesterday for a guy I work with. And to top it all off, my grandma, who doesn't know about my PCOS issues, is putting the pressure on for great-grand babies.

It's been a rough one, that's for sure.

I'm trying to stay positive and look forward to starting up with a fertility specialist in a few weeks.

How are things going for you?! Still BFN? :(

We will make it through this!!


----------



## greenchelonia

Unfortunately the dreaded :witch: made her appearance this afternoon. Happy Valentines Day :finger: inappropriate I know but seriously? Vday?? she had to show it's like she is mocking me... 

I was so upset I haven't been able to bring myself to get on here and make the post. The poor OH is trying everything to make it better.. 

I don't know if we will try again this cycle or not. I'm a little tired of the constant back and forth..


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies I'm sorry I haven't been about I have been so busy with work and valentines etc. I just wanted to send u all big big hugs and tons of baby dust. I'm so sorry it wasn't ur months :( I pray it will be ur bfp cycle this cycle! So much baby dust your way! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## nikin415

Greenchelonia, that sucks she showed up when she did, she's a [email protected]#%$! 

I know it probably won't make you feel any better, but I would so much rather be in your shoes than mine...

No period STILL! I'm spotting (for like 5 days now--- little tiny bits here and there, on and off, some days yes, some days no). 

I'd rather just start the cycle and be done with it. I am starting to think there is actually something wrong. I had such horrible pain last night on just one side (Right) in the lower abdomen, where I imagine an ovary to be. It was scary.

Now, even though last cycle wasn't a success, you could start fresh. Renewed hope. Or, you could take a much needed break. But at least you know you're functioning as you should. Right?

Me, I'm still in limbo.


----------



## nikin415

LoveBubble said:


> Hi ladies I'm sorry I haven't been about I have been so busy with work and valentines etc. I just wanted to send u all big big hugs and tons of baby dust. I'm so sorry it wasn't ur months :( I pray it will be ur bfp cycle this cycle! So much baby dust your way! Lots of love xxxxx


No worries, Lovebubble! 

Keep those prayers coming! We need 'em!

And happy/healthy 9 months to you! :)


----------



## greenchelonia

Thanks lovebubble. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Nikin I actually don't think everything is alright. Every time I get those symptoms I have an insanely heavy period. In one day I expel three times more than what is considered heavy for an entire period. My cup holds 20ml. I change it every 1-2 hours. That's roughly 240ml a day. Excessive bleeding is anything above 80ml. So I'm pretty sure something is wrong with me. Not every cycle is that bad, but they are all pretty bad compared to the average woman.


----------



## nikin415

greenchelonia said:


> Thanks lovebubble. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Nikin I actually don't think everything is alright. Every time I get those symptoms I have an insanely heavy period. In one day I expel three times more than what is considered heavy for an entire period. My cup holds 20ml. I change it every 1-2 hours. That's roughly 240ml a day. Excessive bleeding is anything above 80ml. So I'm pretty sure something is wrong with me. Not every cycle is that bad, but they are all pretty bad compared to the average woman.

Oh, dear, that doesn't sound good. Is that a symptom of endometriosis? 

What does the doc say about that? 

I'm going to the endocrinologist soon. I will ask for his opinion. 

Do you have PCOS?


----------



## greenchelonia

I had problems when I was younger. I haven't noticed anything like that again though just the extremely heavy periods every few cycles.

I don't have money to go to a doc ATM. I have my yearly coming up so I will ask then. I am temping to see if there is something different about those cycles.


----------



## Merrier12

I just saw this thread and I am glad I have found it! 

On Feb 8th (CD11) I had really bad right sided ovarian pain for 12+ hours and it turned into mild pain for the next 24 hours. I had gotten a positive OPK that same day & if THAT was pain from ovulation then it was TERRIBLE. I called GYN that next Monday to make an appointment and the earliest they can see me is next week. I haven't had that pain in the last 6 days though.

I went off of the pill in August and I have had similar "right sided pain" every single month except for 2. So, I am wondering if this pain is related to ovulation?! I have googled cysts and I am also thinking I may have a "corpus lutem cyst." Of course, I wont know for sure until I go to the GYN next week.

Let me also say that I have experienced the normal twinge of pain that is associated with ovulation BEFORE I went on birth control and this is SO much worse than those twinges.

I will keep you all updated with what she says.


----------



## nikin415

Merrier12 said:


> I just saw this thread and I am glad I have found it!
> 
> On Feb 8th (CD11) I had really bad right sided ovarian pain for 12+ hours and it turned into mild pain for the next 24 hours. I had gotten a positive OPK that same day & if THAT was pain from ovulation then it was TERRIBLE. I called GYN that next Monday to make an appointment and the earliest they can see me is next week. I haven't had that pain in the last 6 days though.
> 
> I went off of the pill in August and I have had similar "right sided pain" every single month except for 2. So, I am wondering if this pain is related to ovulation?! I have googled cysts and I am also thinking I may have a "corpus lutem cyst." Of course, I wont know for sure until I go to the GYN next week.
> 
> Let me also say that I have experienced the normal twinge of pain that is associated with ovulation BEFORE I went on birth control and this is SO much worse than those twinges.
> 
> I will keep you all updated with what she says.


I just saw your reply, Merrier. Please keep us updated!! Hope you're feeling well!


----------

